# Timberline wood stove opinions: the smaller single door freestanding model



## eemarty (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm in the market for a wood stove to heat about a 1000SF home in the cascades of oregon. There is also electric heat so I don't mind if the stove is slightly underpowered for the space. We have pretty mild winters the avg winter lows are about 35F.

I found a used Timberline on craigslist for $250 that looks like it's in good shape and has a thermostat controlled blower. Does anyone have any opinions on this stove? I'm also considering a Jotul 602C which I know is highly regarded here.  Do either the timberline or the Jotul have secondary combustion? The space I have in the house is better suited to a long narrow stove shape than to a wide stove.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## begreen (Dec 12, 2012)

I believe that stove is illegal to sell or install in a home in OR state.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 12, 2012)

I _know_ that stove is illegal to sell or install in OR state. Not OR or EPA certified.


----------



## eemarty (Dec 12, 2012)

Are the EPA ones a lot better? Do they use less wood for the same amount of heat? I could be into that. Would the Jotul one be "legal"?


----------



## mellow (Dec 12, 2012)

A little more on wood stoves in OR:  http://www.deq.state.or.us/aq/burning/woodstoves/


----------



## begreen (Dec 12, 2012)

eemarty said:


> Are the EPA ones a lot better? Do they use less wood for the same amount of heat? I could be into that. Would the Jotul one be "legal"?


 
Yes, they burn a lot cleaner and use a lot less wood. But as with all stoves, dry wood is important. The original Jotul 602 is not legal, but the Jotul 602CB is.


----------



## Snotrocket (Dec 12, 2012)

That is an older clone of a Fisher stove. It's a great heater but it's not very efficient.

It would probably drive you right out of the house as well.


----------

